# Netflix reveals massive migration



## CuatroTorres (Jun 29, 2021)

Netflix reveals massive migration to new mix of microservices, asynchronous workflows and serverless functions
					

Goes deep on Docker and adopts ‘strangler fig’ pattern to replace legacy platform




					www.theregister.com
				



Something about the Cosmos and Reloaded software stack?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2021)

What does that have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jun 29, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> What does that have to do with FreeBSD?


This is off-topic. What is the problem?


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 29, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Something about the Cosmos and Reloaded software stack?


Netflix has a lot of software stacks. They had an early one called Reloaded (Ubuntu based) which they have replaced with Cosmos (Debian based).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2021)

CuatroTorres 








						"Too Off-Topic"
					

Can one go "too off-topic"? Yes.   We will not allow technical/support questions about any operating system other than FreeBSD anywhere on this forum. That includes the Off-Topic forum. Always ask technical/support questions about other operating systems on the forums or mailing lists associated...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2021)

I doubt whether they'll say goodbye to FreeBSD on the content serving / streaming side though. This sounds like 'pre-production' stuff to me.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2021)

As kpedersen already mentioned, Netflix uses a lot of different systems. Some Linux, some FreeBSD, some custom stuff. I'm sure they also use Windows somewhere.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jun 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> As kpedersen already mentioned, Netflix uses a lot of different systems. Some Linux, some FreeBSD, some custom stuff. I'm sure they also use Windows somewhere.


At least the support to watch on such a standardized platform. Of course, I know that part of the CDN infrastructure is supported with FreeBSD, my concern was limited to knowing what was being migrated in a first-class FreeBSD user. Which may be an interesting topic for some, no technical questions on OS.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> At least the support to watch on such a standardized platform.


Unfortunately that's not up to them but is directly linked to which devices are supported by the Widevine DRM.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 29, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Netflix … an interesting topic for some, …



Also: Camcorder


----------

